# New Zealand Must See suggestions please!



## monkeyboypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Hiring a tiny camper from 9th February to 11th March 2010.

Using http://www.spaceshipsrentals.co.nz/

Pick-up and drop off is Christchurch so we have 31days to get around both islands!

It's not long enough; we know, but we have to balance our time VS having a job when we get back home! We're both (just) under 30 so this won't be a retirement fund spending spree!

What MUST we see & do in this time???? Suggestions greatly appreciated. Also places to stop, free $$ and lesser crowded preferred, but we'll take all advice on board.

Regards,
Paul.

NOTE: We're also heading to Australia - see forum post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-75809.html


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul. The Bay of Islands, The Coromendal in the North, then Taupo, Rotaroa, Hawkes Bay, the list is endless, I would get a good guide book and study it, you have plenty of time. When we go I borrow my daughters car and use backpacker hostels, but you can park a camper just about anywhere in NZ.
Cheers Sid


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi
We went to New Zealand 6 years ago for 6 weeks to meet up with our then 25yr son and girlfriend who were over there for 12 months on their bikes.
We split our trip to 4 weeks south island and 2 north island.
We landed in Christchurch and took a couple of days to get over jetlag. Lovely city.
Then over Arthurs Pass towards Greytown. Stopped at Arthurs pass overnight and walked to Devils punchbowl waterfall. Greytown is grey but don't miss pancake rocks.
We then went to the glaziers, didn't do the helicopters which in our opinion caused alot of noise pollution. Instead the youngsters went on an organised walk on the glazier whilst we walked up to Fox's glazier. The other glazier(forgotten name) is interesting and there is a lovely walk around a lake nearbye with reflections of Mount Cook, Mount Tasmin. Such a diverse area going from Glazier to rainforest vegitation on one morning.
We then headed to Milford Sound. Fantastic area but we arrived in glorious sunshine only to go through the tunnel and be in mist but still a magical atmosphere.
We then headed to Dunedin and saw the Royal Albatross and also the Penguins which were moulting and on land - a real bonus.
At some point we went to Arrowtown near Queenstown but you being younger I think you may enjoy Queenstown more. Our youngest son is there at present and enjoying sunny weather.
We headed back to Christchurch and then up to the whale watching area beginning with K. We all went on the whale watch - for some fantastic others, who are not usually seasick, were ill the whole trip!!!
Then headed to North Island
Wellington is fantastic but windy. We did the usual Taupo, don't miss Craters of the Moon and the other Sulpher place which I've forgotten the name (old age) I think you need to do so at least one Maori touristy thing. Then running out of time we headed towrds Auckland calling at MataMata (Hobbiton) and the coast.
Buy the Lost Planet and theres lots more.

We had a hire car and used Top Ten campsites and motels.

Have a fantastic time


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Paul
Sorry we used Rough Guide not lonely planet and Glaciers are spelt with a c not z rushing to get dinner out of oven and you took us both on our lovely trip again.
Thanks
Brian and Jan


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Id say the best 'thermal' area to see is Waimangu just north-east (i think) of Rotorua. Theres also a place between Taupo and Rotorua called Orakei Korako, its not as big but still spectacular. Theres spectactular scenery around every bend TBH, so make sure the camera is on form! Getting around is very easy in NZ, and your GBP gets you quite a bit.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Paul

Just click on my "BLOG" button below for full details of our trip around South Island.
Wonderful country with lots of "must see" things. I enjoyed everywhere we went but the highlights were:-

Helicopter trip up Mount Cook
Whale watching at Kaikoura
Queenstown
Te Anau
Arthurs Pass

If you also click on my photo album there is a NZ section there.

Hope you enjoy the trip as much as I did.


Trevor


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paul,

This may help:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-631060.html#631060

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Highlight of our trip was taking the Real Journeys coach trip from Queenstown to Milford Sound, ovenight stay on the boat and then back the following morning.
You get a trip down the fjord in the early evening, barbecue supper on the boat, use of kayaks while moored, overnight in the most peaceful surroundings imaginable, breakfast then a dawn trip out into the fjord again and you leave the boat as the day-trippers flood in.

Much, much better than the day trip and much better than doing the driving yourself - it is a very long way with literally no facilities of any kind between Te Anau and Milford - and virtually none at Milford.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Paul, my son Nick or "Monkeybutt" (as he is affectionately known) had a go at this in 2006, www.flybywire.co.nz. The pictures are amazing but I can't seem to put them in this reply  Have a great time.
Regards
Sylke


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

if you jead to queenstown stop at lake tekapo especially if the weathers good and if you like flying take the joy flight up to Mt Cook and the glaciers

It will blow your mind I promise you!


----------



## nickit (Apr 27, 2009)

Dont miss the penguins coming in at night at Oamaru.

http://www.penguins.co.nz

Hundreds of little 'blue' penguins hop past your feet on their way back from a days fishing!


----------

